# Bird-safe flea options



## ceejay (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I seem to have a couple of fleas in the house, and I'm being bitten like a never-ending buffet  

With birds around, of course I'm limited in what I can do to get rid, or deter, the fleas. Are there any suggestions for safe remedies? Both for
a) insecticides, to kill the fleas - this would have to be used in the living room where the birdie lives, although it wouldn't be somewhere he'd be likely to walk or eat)
b) repellents, to deter them from biting me (even if I spray a repellent on myself when I'm out of the birdie room, I'll have that residue on me when I come back in)

I'd prefer natural/household remedies, purely because I'm not in the US and any brand name items you have I probably won't be able to get here.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

White Vinegar and Eucalyptus Oil are both useful in killing fleas. You can use the Vinegar mixed with water as a flea rinse for your dog if you have one. You can use the Eucalyptus oil on yourself using a cotton ball or tissue to wipe it on. Both are safe for your birds. You can also make a rinse or spray with water and the Eucalyptus Oil by using an emulsifying agent like lemon juice. Oil and water do not normally combine but by adding a small amount of lemon juice you can get the oil and water to combine. Milk is also an emulsifier but it is not that good for using in a rinse or spray.


----------



## ceejay (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give that a try! I've always avoid anything with a scent around Billy, but I have seen a few things lately saying that some essential oils are okay. (Still wouldn't spray it on or near him, but at least it'll be ok if I smell like eucalyptus )


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Ceejay in the wild Budgies live in Eucalyptus trees, chew the leaves and bark and nest in hollows in them. So eucalyptus is perfectly safe. Many times I have used an oil burner with eucalyptus oil in my bird room to help get rid of flies and other insects. I also used a eucalyptus disinfectant and detergent to wash the floor in there. I am hypersensitive to perfumes and eucalyptus is one I have no problems with either.


----------



## ceejay (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been meaning to come back to this thread and thank you - it worked like a charm, my house is now flea-free


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is great news.


----------

